# Still no eggs



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

At 19w4d still no eggs. It's getting harder to be patient. I'm so excited at the prospect of getting my first egg, I can't wait! I understand it can take longer, just want someone to sympathize


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Take a deep breath and blow it out s.l.o.w.l.y.!! And, just breathe...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Keep in mind the days are shorter in winter. Hang in there.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My hens start laying around 6 mos of age.They hatched in March but didn't start laying until Sept.You got a few weeks to go.Hang in there!!!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My birds from ISA genetics start laying around 16 weeks. All my others seem to mostly start at 20 -22 weeks old.I did have one EE that didn't start until week 32.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

My step son is more excited than I am and I have to try to tell him to practice patience while I myself am struggling to practice what I preach lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sometimes their egg laying age comes up at a time of year when chickens take a break from laying. Don't worry, they'll lay. It's hard waiting tho.


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

I've only got one laying out of 5, but they are molting so I think that has stopped them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

bump to the front


----------

